# my new Tarmac Pro



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

I just got my build kit in for my new frameset yesterday  , '07 Tarmac Pro - Bettini colors. On waiting list for RED so building this up with Rival/Force until new group is shipped sometime Nov/Dec. Wheels are FP60s soon to be stealth/no decals after tonight.

I will post picks over the weekend since I'll go straight to the shop after work to start building. Gotta ride it tomorrow morning, who am I kidding, I mean tonight on the rollers.

I know there are haters for the WC colors frame but I think this scheme looks good and especially without a cheesehead signature on the top tube like the older Mario paint scheme.
This is my first Specialized carbon road bike. From a Giant TCR Team and Blue RC6(just sold) Can't wait to experience the difference in ride. I'm 6'2 and 180# riding a 58cm which is a XL for Specialized.

My club/team kit is blue/white so I'm not sure if I should go with black, white or blue tape. suggestions are welcome.


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

Here it is. I will ride tomorrow and post opinion.   
-58cm (Specialized XL)
-Rival group w/Force RD
-175mm compact 50/34 (36 is on the way)
-11-23 cassette
-SRAM 1090R chain
-Specialized 130mm multi position stem, set at -16 (best thing in the world to dial in position, I also have a 120mm and 110mm multi position) I figure I will find my sweetspot before ordering either a FSA Plasma or Spec Barmac
-FP60 wheelset minus decals
-Mich Pro2 grey/blk
-Specialized Alias 130 saddle
-Ritchey Pro alu ergo bars - couple of years old but love'um
-Crank Bros. Quattro SL pedals
I plan on cutting down about 15mm of steerer when its dialed in.

I took both the "Quickstep" decals off of the fork, you'd think for the price they'd be clearcoated but they're just slapped on top.
   
http://picasaweb.google.com/libertycycles/2007TarmacPro


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

Better pic this morning:thumbsup:
View attachment 104579


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I took both the "Quickstep" decals off of the fork, you'd think for the price they'd be clearcoated but they're just slapped on top.


They better not clearcoat those decals on. You're not on the team anyways, and it's amazing how much cleaner the bike looks by removing those decals. :thumbsup: I would too. Great looking bike.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Geez, how tall a boy are you?


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

MaddSkillz said:


> Geez, how tall a boy are you?


About 6'3 and 180lbs. The stem is a Spec. muti-position so I can play with the position little. The one in the pic is a 130mm w/ -16 degree rise, now running 120 / -16. I have a 100/110/120/130 multi-position that I picked up over time to run on different bikes.
The Tarmac Pro is a XL (58tt), I think I like the 130mm / -8 rise more with Zero setback post. I've got ~140 miles this week since building it last Friday.

The camera angle is also a little skewed, really not that drastic. (you know, objects appear closer in mirror, type of thing)


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

*New girl in town.....her name is Ridley*

Bettini for sale due to new bike sponsor for 2008...Ridley. If I had only known this 2 months ago.:cryin: :cryin: 

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=6392

I will also post on ebay tonight.

I had promised the wife that I would only keep 2 road bikes at any give time and this is the backup so it must go.

-libertycycles


----------



## yessl (Nov 1, 2005)

There's a bit of discrepancy with the sizes you quote... Do you mean the 61cm size frame (which has a 58cm *seat* tube. The top tube effective length is 60cm...)?


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

yessl said:


> There's a bit of discrepancy with the sizes you quote... Do you mean the 61cm size frame (which has a 58cm *seat* tube. The top tube effective length is 60cm...)?


See the Specialized website for the geometry. Yes it is a Specialized sizing (XL) which has a 58.2 top tube. I am ~6'2 with a 34.25" inseam.
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCGeometryPopup.jsp?spid=22290


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

libertycycles said:


> Bettini for sale due to new bike sponsor for 2008...Ridley. If I had only known this 2 months ago.:cryin: :cryin:
> 
> http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=6392
> 
> ...


Sweet looking ride!:thumbsup: 
Put the wife on eBay and keep the bike....
Just kidding


----------

